#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Kalinga Institute of Industrial Technology (KIIT) University, Odisha btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*Kalinga Institute of Industrial Technology (KIIT) University, Odisha*



*KIIT University Year of Establishment :* 1956.*

KIIT University Affiliation :* KIIT University.*

KIIT University Mode Of Admission :* KIIT Entrance Examination (KIITEE), JEE-Mains.

*KIIT University Cutoff 2013-2014:

*B-TECH BRANCH.................................CUTOFF RANK 
CSE............................................................5356 
MECH.........................................................5775 
ETC............................................................9949 
ELECTRICAL.............................................12863 
EEE..........................................................14376 
IT..............................................................15813 
CIVIL.........................................................17756 
E&I...........................................................17749 
AUTO........................................................7744 
*

KIIT University Branches In Engineering : 
*
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMechanical Engineering (Automobile)Electrical EngineeringElectronics and Tele-communication EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringInformation EngineeringElectronics and Electrical EngineeringElectronics and Instrumentation*KIIT University Fee Structure For Engineering 2014 : 
*
Course Fee Per Semester - Rs 55,000.Health Insurance - Rs 30,000(It is one time Payable).Accidental Insurance - Rs 50,000(One Time Payable).Hostel Fee Per Year - Rs 35,000.Fooding Charge Per Year - Rs 45,000.Registration Fee Per Exam - Rs 1000.*
KIIT University Placements 2013 : 

*About 1264 students were placed in about 127 top companies with highest packages of 16.25 lacs per annum and average package of 3.25 lacs per annum.

*Some of the top recruiting companies are:
*
Tata Consultancy ServicesTata GroupHCLL&T ECCHCCTVS MOTORSESCORTSWIPROWIPROMAHINDRA-SATYAM etc.*KIIT University Campus and Intra Facilities :*

I*nfrastructure Overview:* 

KIIT Group of Institutions has 17 campuses named after the famous rivers in India. From Krishna to Kaveri and from Kharasrota to Kathajodi (names of the campuses), buildings in a variety of architectural styles have been designed to blend harmoniously into the aesthetically manicured landscape. KIIT University campus is as beautiful and famous as the Temple city of Bhubaneswar and serves as an ideal place for bringing up enlightened scholars. Everything that one would expect of a world-class institution is located here state-of-the-art lecture theatres, hostels, library, conference halls, convention centre, hospital, bank, post office, railway reservation centre, outdoor playgrounds and indoor stadiums. 

*Hostel Details:* 

KIIT hostel is a home away from home. There are separate hostels for boys and girls with round-the-clock wireless internet and intranet connectivity. All hostels have attached canteens. International students are housed in a dedicated international hostel.

*Laboratory Details:*

Applied Mechanics, Refrigeration & A/C Lab, Heat Transfer Lab& Dynamics Lab, CAD/ FEA Centre Hydraulic Machines Lab, Material Testing Lab, Steam Power Plant Lab, Modern Manufacturing Lab, Metrology Lab, Heat Power Lab.
Classrooms Details:

There is adequate number of classrooms in each campus for the 17000 students enrolled in KIIT University. Classrooms are air conditioned and designed as per international standards to ensure effective teacher-student interaction. They are also equipped with LCD projectors and a host of other contemporary teaching aids

*Library Details:*

Library facility is provided from the independent library located in each School of KIIT University and a Central Library located in a self-contained independent campus. Central Library, located in a five-storied building spread over an area of 45,000 sq ft., complements the academic objectives of the institution through support for learning, teaching, scholarship and research, achieved by efficient and effective delivery of services. 

*KIIT University Address :* 

Shikhar Chandi Rd, Chandaka Industrial Estate, Patia, Bhubaneshwar, Odisha





  Similar Threads: Institute of Engineering and Technology, J.K. Lakshmipat University, Jaipur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities P E S Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Kalinga Institute of Industrial Technology (KIIT) University, Odisha btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie University Institute of Technology btech admission 2013,cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

